# Fight!



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

There's been a big fight in the biscuit tin. A bandit called Rocky, who was crackers, hit a penguin over the head with a club, tied him to a wagon wheel with a blue riband and made his breakaway in a taxi.

Police say Rocky was last seen just after eight by a viscount from maryland, hobnobbing with a ginger nut. Unfortunately, they don't have a crumb of evidence so the jammy dodger might get away with it!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

ha ha good clean joke, :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Monkey Hanger said:


> ha ha good clean joke, :lol: :lol:


Clean ones can be funny too!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

That takes the biscuit :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

j8keith said:


> That takes the biscuit :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: Bum-bum.

Great biscuit joke :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerbodger (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Put a lid on it :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually, It's quite interesting, you know, the number of biscuits that are named after revolutionaries. You've got your Garibaldi, of course, you've got your Bourbons, then of course you've got your Peek Freens Trotsky Assortment. Revolutionary biscuits of Italy, Rise up out of your box! You have nothing to lose but your wafers. Yum yum yum yum yum!

Who said that? :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

alexi sayle ---- young ones


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

DXN said:


> alexi sayle ---- young ones


Spot on


----------

